# How to connect a CPU to a laptop?



## aditya.shevade (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi

I have a laptop and an old CPU. Is there any way using which I will be able to connect the CPU to my laptop and boot into the OS on it with the help of the display, keyboard and mouse on the laptop?

Is there any way to do this?

Aditya


----------



## Akshay (Feb 6, 2007)

U can do it if u find a way to boot ur sys thru additional HDD (of ur old CPU)- like d way u boot thru CD, here u wil boot thru HDD on ur old CPU. Some tweaks/settings in BIOS shud do d trick


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 6, 2007)

N number of options..
1st if you have XP on both system then use remote destop connection to log on into LAPPY
read this for support *www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/mobility/getstarted/remoteintro.mspx

Else go for this
*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/tools/rdclientdl.mspx


----------



## tejeswar (Feb 12, 2007)

i want how to use remote administarator


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 12, 2007)

tejeswar said:
			
		

> i want how to use remote administarator


 
Please eloborate what do you whant


----------

